# Spring Time for my Aster GN S2



## main131 (Jan 3, 2008)

Well I thought it was.
Nice sunny morning, Daffodils coming through (struggling) so lets get out there and have a run.
Get the steam oil in, and then fill container with meths, just the cheap blue stuff!
Now get some rolling stock onto the track (3 journeys). Return in doors and collect the suction fan..hope the batteries are OK...and take down some extras meths (with funnel)
Return again with engine and roll it onto the track. O dear, suns gone in and temperature drops and wind suddenly appears.
Not to worry; hand pump some water until the glass is half full. Pop the fan on the chimney and flip the magnetized fire box cover back. Just remembered, it helps to turn the meths on. Leave for a couple of mins or so and then switch the fan on and poke my 'bendy' butane gas lighter into the fire box. Yes it's lit...that delightful smell of burning meths (remember to change your entire clothing before next meeting the wife)
Steam pressure up. Off with the fan. turn on the blower. we dont want to set the track on fire do we! Drain cocks open. Re adjust the blower, open regulater and 'blow me here comes the rain. Run in and get coat. Engine now blowing off madly. Screw the by pass down or in this case in and off we go.
Wet track heavy train a gradiant on the far side. Holding camera and no R/ccontol. those 16mm folk may have a point after all.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b8_DX-pp_co


----------



## s-4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Wow, that's a nice loco! 
Always impressive to see a live steamer pulling around a heavy train like that! Great job on the elevated layout...it has a nice detailed and finished look to it.


----------



## jfrank (Jan 2, 2008)

Why is the baggage car in the middle of the train and on the back?????????? Here in America we put them at the front.


----------



## seadawg (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By jfrank on 14 Mar 2010 07:43 AM 
Why is the baggage car in the middle of the train and on the back?????????? Here in America we put them at the front. 

He was busy!


----------



## artgibson (Jan 2, 2008)

On your youtube video someone asks about Aristo Heavy weights behing the S-2. That is what I am using behind nmy S-2 with the "EmPIRE BUILDER" decals Cedarleaf made for me and I think the work fine. I have had a lot of favorable comments on them at Steve's and at Zube Park. And not so expensive I might add.

If you have not done so take a look at the ZUBE Park video.


----------



## main131 (Jan 3, 2008)

The Empire Builder Heavy weights look very good on the 'Zube Park video.

I have pondered a few times on what cars to run with my GN S2. 
I have tried my own rake of Union Pacific but some how they didn't look quite right! Perhaps the yellow didn't suit the GN green. 
As you are probably aware the cars in my video were also Aristo but those streamline Santa FE are better with Gscale and looked slightly large with the 1/32 Aster.
I have also ran the S2 with a long rake of Railking tanker cars which of course are 1/32 and they do look about right.

I have eight NYC Railking cars on order for 3 months now and Railking promise delivery this month??
I am hoping that they go with the engine ok?

It would be nice to have a rake of gibs035 Empire Builders but I am rapidly running out of space here.

I would be interested in what other owners run or dosn't it really matter.....


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By main131 on 14 Mar 2010 03:31 PM 

I have eight NYC Railking cars on order for 3 months now and Railking promise delivery this month??
I am hoping that they go with the engine ok?


Those new cars will look just great behind your NYC Hudson, but pretty strange behind the GN S-2 - there is the little matter of around 2500 miles between them. Imagine running Great Western chocolate and cream coaches behind a 'Dunalastair' and you'll get the picture...

Best

tac
www.ovgrs.org


----------



## JEFF RUNGE (Jan 2, 2008)

You can always re-letter the NYC cars.

Train-01.jpg[/b]
(Image exceeds 800 pixels in width changed to link, SteveC)[/i]


----------



## Dave -- Use Coal (Feb 19, 2008)

I am one of those guys that says it does not matter what you pull, as long as it is okay with you. I get comments when I pull my German type cars behind my Flying Scottsman---but so what? There is only so much money in some budgets. So I spend my money on locomotives and pull what ever I already own. 

The rivet counters will always find the numbers to be wrong on my trains, but I do not care. I enjoy what I have. Also, John frequently picks on me about the order of the cars in my trains.







This gives him something to talk about.


----------



## Dave -- Use Coal (Feb 19, 2008)

You track is Outstanding!!!!!! Excellant video.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

I've always loved that S-2 since my Dad brought home from Japan a brass HO Tenshodo Crown S-2 in 1969. The GN often ran Express reefers between the engine and the head end cars. They were fitted with high speed trucks. 

Loos like a couple of those heavyweights have roof issues, two seem bowed. Otherwise a great video, might I ask where Zube Park is? Judging by the grass on the ground, it's nowhere close to me! 

John


----------



## main131 (Jan 3, 2008)

I like Daves reply, not only because it is humourous (I think) but mainly because I don't have to go out and buy a dozen rakes to be compatable with all my locos.

The reason I have my NYC cars on order from Railiking is because I really like the look of them. I miight not run my NYC Hudson for ages but I will certainly hang the cars on to something else. Maybe behind my good friend Tac Foleys Canadian Royal Hudson when he next runs on my railway.

Regarding John. I am going to be watching his future videos like a hawk!!


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By Dave -- Use Coal on 15 Mar 2010 09:47 AM 
I am one of those guys that says it does not matter what you pull, as long as it is okay with you. I get comments when I pull my German type cars behind my Flying Scottsman---but so what? There is only so much money in some budgets. So I spend my money on locomotives and pull what ever I already own. 



S'funny, that's about where I am with MY trains, too.

tsc
http://www.ovgrs.orgt


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

main131 - you be's a real glutton for punishment! Not only do you call me 'good friend' but you ask me back! 

I honoured and flattered at the same time as being amazed! 

Best 

tac


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

Posted By main131 on 14 Mar 2010 03:31 PM 

The Empire Builder Heavy weights look very good on the 'Zube Park video.

I have pondered a few times on what cars to run with my GN S2. 
I have tried my own rake of Union Pacific but some how they didn't look quite right! Perhaps the yellow didn't suit the GN green. 
As you are probably aware the cars in my video were also Aristo but those streamline Santa FE are better with Gscale and looked slightly large with the 1/32 Aster.
I have also ran the S2 with a long rake of Railking tanker cars which of course are 1/32 and they do look about right.

I have eight NYC Railking cars on order for 3 months now and Railking promise delivery this month??
I am hoping that they go with the engine ok?

It would be nice to have a rake of gibs035 Empire Builders but I am rapidly running out of space here.

I would be interested in what other owners run or dosn't it really matter.....

I'm sorry Main, but it IS important to only run the correct stock in type and scale behind any loco.
It just looks wrong to have a Great Northern loco pulling New York Central cars.
Everyone should have a set of cars for each loco that they own.
At least, that what I think.
Regards
David Leech, Delta, Canada
President of the little known mythical Association of Gauge One Passenger Car Builders!!!!
p.s. However, as others have said - it's your train and you can do whatever pleases you!!!


----------



## Dave -- Use Coal (Feb 19, 2008)

Okay Mr Leech,

I admit I do enjoy going to Diamondhead and seeing the various engines pulling a proper set of cars.
















"Mr Leech" to differentiate from the other Davids like myself.


----------



## artgibson (Jan 2, 2008)

John
Zube park is about 24 miles west of Houston/ A county park that also provides a lot of outdoor sports foelds for soccer,baseball and such.
Ill check my cars but i dont know of any roof issues.


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By David Leech on 15 Mar 2010 11:45 AM 
Everyone should have a set of cars for each loco that they own.

In that case, I would have to have 78 sets of cars.

One thing is for sure, I wouldn't have a wife.....

tac
www.ovgrs.org


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Everyone should have a set of cars for each loco that they own.
At least, that what I think.
Regards
David Leech, Delta, Canada
President of the little known mythical Association of Gauge One Passenger Car Builders!!!!



David
Does that mean you will be build a set of cars for our N & W J 611 locomotive....mythical pot of gold?


----------



## Dan Pantages (Jan 2, 2008)

tac 
"In that case, I would have to have 78 sets of cars." 

Does this mean you have 78 passenger engines? You have been pleading poverty. So 78 passenger engines, plus how many freight engines?


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By Dan Pantages on 15 Mar 2010 11:11 PM 
tac 
"In that case, I would have to have 78 sets of cars." 

Does this mean you have 78 passenger engines? You have been pleading poverty. So 78 passenger engines, plus how many freight engines? 

Don't be getting personal, Mr Pantages.

I'm poor _*because *_I have 78 locos.

tac
www.ovgrs.org


----------



## Dan Pantages (Jan 2, 2008)

Good answer and the scary part is, that makes perfectly good sense to me. 78 locos, you’ve just become my hero!


----------

